# Cutting Cards



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have always wanted to cut a card after seeing Bill Hayes do it on a video. I kept telling myself to wait till I got more proficient. Well, from ten yards I regularly hit 7 or 8 of 10 at a can. Even after it is cut in half I still hit it regularly. Today was the big day. I set up to cut a card. I only went 6 yards ( I heard someone else say that is where they started) drew back, and shot 20 shots at that thing and scared the crap out of it! Ha! A couple times I breezed right past touching the sides and knocking it over but never hit the card properly to cut it. Until I get better I guess I'll stick to scissors........ Thank God I know how use a lighter!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

But you can feel really good that at least you started! You will get it before long.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Keep after it. I have yet to cut a card clean at 10 meters. At around 6, it happens often enough to keep me interested.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

The only place I know that can cut cards is in Las Vegas

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

catburn said:


> Keep after it. I have yet to cut a card clean at 10 meters. At around 6, it happens often enough to keep me interested.
> View attachment 21099


what ammo do you use?


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

Aras said:


> Keep after it. I have yet to cut a card clean at 10 meters. At around 6, it happens often enough to keep me interested.
> View attachment 21099


what ammo do you use?
[/quote]good question! I was using 3/8 steel myself


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Practice can be fun!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

treefork said:


> Practice can be fun!


That's for sure...and on the plus side, even if you don't get that cut, it will improve your skills on even the slightest bigger targets.. I am sure you will hit spoons and bottle caps in no time.

As the saying goes " Aim small miss small"

LGD


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

rem50 said:


> Keep after it. I have yet to cut a card clean at 10 meters. At around 6, it happens often enough to keep me interested.
> View attachment 21099


what ammo do you use?
[/quote]good question! I was using 3/8 steel myself
[/quote]
Well then I think I need stronger bands, I can only cut halfway of the card :C


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Aras said:


> Keep after it. I have yet to cut a card clean at 10 meters. At around 6, it happens often enough to keep me interested.
> View attachment 21099


what ammo do you use?
[/quote]good question! I was using 3/8 steel myself
[/quote]
Well then I think I need stronger bands, I can only cut halfway of the card :C
[/quote]
I'm partial to 7/16".


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i have yet to try to cut a card but i guess that it is the same idea as everything else to do with a slingshot, practice, practice,practice.


----------

